# I need help getting rid of fleas!



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I use Frontline for both the cat and the dog.Just spent $160 I bought a lot right away... Last week the dog became very sleepy after I put flea treatment on her. The dog is always inside the house, we live by the woods and there are a lot of small animals so I am thinking that maybe the cat brings the fleas from there and spreads it all over the house? I tried flea shampoo but I think it dries my dog's skin out too much, and I am getting tired of using flea bombs all the time. I thought Frontline was suppose to be affective but it seems like it did nothing for my dog this time she is scratching and biting her fleas more than ever. She gets a bath every week and I do not want to dry her skin out....How do I get rid of these stupid flies?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Change brands? We use Biospot and have never had issues. 
Are you certain it's fleas, because 1x a week bathing is way too often for dogs, unless there is a medical condition and medicated shampoos and that was recommended by the vet.
That'll dry out the skin worse than anything.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

I've tried them all! Even the one the vet recommended-to no avail! Sorry to be no help, but I'm in the same boat. We don't have any carpet and outside flea killer hasn't helped either.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

FWIW, Frontline, I'm told, isn't great. Fleas have become immune. Frontline PLUS or another newer medication would be a better bet.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

"Food grade" Diatamacious earth...dust through the fur as well, treat carpets (under furnature) as well baseboards.

Neem oil, bunch drops in spray bottle w/couple drops of dish soap to emulsify the oil, use to treat floors baseboards, garden, dog bedding.

Can be mixed into shampoo, kills fleas and ticks and moisturizes, or buy a natural shampoo that contains it already.

Do a lemon water rinse after shampoo - also add citrus to neem spray too.

Do not use citrus on cats....you'll have to l/u neem for cats too - cannot remember


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

DE...is very dangerous to breathe in. 
Please be *very* careful when you dust well...


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

DE is safe to ingest, it can cause sneezing if snorted.

DE is used to treat intestinal worms too.

In fact so many people have had more success with DE then pesticides.

A friend of mine could not get rid of fleas, 2 cats and a dog, could actually see the fleas on the white parts of the cat - she kept bathing and treating with spot on - 1 cat died from toxicity, the dog had chewed a 4" strip at the rump and was bleeding - DE through her apt. bathed as I suggested - fleas gone within 2 weeks...they had been battling for months


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

_Diatomaceous earth is not usually considered toxic but can cause respiratory problems, if inhaled.

Diatomaceous earth itself poses no problems. It is the silica that it is comprised of that can lead to breathing problems if it is inhaled over a long period of time.

Prolonged Exposure
Prolonged exposure to the silica dust in diatomaceous earth can cause breathing problems like silicosis and pneumoconiosis, which are degenerative respiratory diseases, according to an article in the Journal of Environmental and Occupational Medicine._
Read more: Diatomaceous Earth Side Effects | eHow.com Diatomaceous Earth Side Effects | eHow.com

:thumbup:

I just heard from our vet who treated a dog who'd been previously treated with DE for intestinal worms, the worms were alive, well and had made this particular dog very ill, DE is useless in the fight against intestinal parasites.

I have used it with success on goat lice, but we were very careful to not inhale or let the animals inhale the dust. It is small shards of glass, basically.
OH and if her coat is dry now, just wait...it is a dessicant is how it works, and it'll dry the heck out of her skin.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Recent Thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/195859-fleas.html#post2658209

Spot on treatment thread (mine)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...t-spot-treatment-fleas-ticks.html#post2628003


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm also hearing anecdotal reports that Frontline is losing effectiveness --I've also had that experience with fosters that were treated with it at the shelter, but still had fleas. I now ask that they _also _be Capstared before I pick them up, then I shampoo them with this shampoo when we get home: Natural Chemistry De Flea Pet Shampoo at PETCO (it seems a little gentler than other products I've tried, and it has been working for me). 

I also use Advantage II as well -- so far, it's also been working for me, and we have _bad _fleas in the Deep South.

One tip re flea shampoo (I apologize if this is obvious, but I've encountered a lot of volunteers at the shelter who are bathing dogs but don't know this): start lathering at the head and work backward toward the tail. Otherwise the fleas will run up the head and crawl into the dog's ear and hide there, and then come right back out when the bath is done. If you start with head and work back, they all run down the dog toward the tail, and you'll catch them with the lather and kill them.


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

Check out Comfortis. So many fleas in Fl and everyone swears by it!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes we've used the comfortis the last couple years and works really well, also we use frontline only once or twice a year,same with the comfortis, we don't have much problem with fleas though.


----------

